# New 210Rs



## JMunoz (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I finally purchased my first Outback. I have admired them for years and now I finally own one! This is my 2nd trailer. I used to pull a small 17 ft Palimino Stampede Hybrid. Winters were cold and Summers were hot. Glad I can still get that extended room without suffering losing space because of our bed. I'm sure glad I went with the Outback vs the Rockwood Roo.

Greetings and see some of you one day at the RV resorts!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbackers


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! There's lots of great, useful information here.... there's also some not so useful information here too...


----------



## JMunoz (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks all! Planning to go out today but being held up by the rain. Tomorrow morning we launch on our Maiden Voyage.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

JMunoz said:


> Thanks all! Planning to go out today but being held up by the rain. Tomorrow morning we launch on our Maiden Voyage.


I am jealous...not because you got a new Outback (well that too), but because you get to take it out this time of year!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!
Great choice on a TT. Enjoy the camping! What part of the country are you from?


----------



## Chevy Rules (Jan 29, 2011)

JMunoz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I finally purchased my first Outback. I have admired them for years and now I finally own one! This is my 2nd trailer. I used to pull a small 17 ft Palimino Stampede Hybrid. Winters were cold and Summers were hot. Glad I can still get that extended room without suffering losing space because of our bed. I'm sure glad I went with the Outback vs the Rockwood Roo.
> 
> Greetings and see some of you one day at the RV resorts!


Congrats I too just purchased my first 2011 Outback 210RS and can't wait until summer....


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new 210. In my opinion, the ideal size trailer.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome to outbackers! Lots of useful information in the forums, be sure to check them out.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Camping!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Chevy Rules said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I finally purchased my first Outback. I have admired them for years and now I finally own one! This is my 2nd trailer. I used to pull a small 17 ft Palimino Stampede Hybrid. Winters were cold and Summers were hot. Glad I can still get that extended room without suffering losing space because of our bed. I'm sure glad I went with the Outback vs the Rockwood Roo.
> 
> Greetings and see some of you one day at the RV resorts!


Congrats I too just purchased my first 2011 Outback 210RS and can't wait until summer....
[/quote]

JMunoz, Welcome to Outbackers. There's a great group of Outback enthusiasts on this site. We also upgraded from a hybrid to the rear slide. Don't miss the canvas.

Chevy Rules, Welcome to you too. Nice to see a fellow Canadian, and one who drives a Chevy!


----------

